# Clear Crk



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm considering a trip to Clear Crk. I've never fished or even seen the stream and was wondering how much fishing pressure it receives. Will I be able to find a little solitude or will there be an angler around every bend ? I may consider Fishing in the rain or a colder morning if it would provide a little more space. I had planned to fish there in Jan/Feb and just didn't get around to it.
Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how far would you be driving to get there? It will get some pressure, and more on weekends (obviously). You can definitely park and walk and get away from folks in places. There's trout there, nothing too big but they are trout. This is only my personal opinion, if I have other options, even for non-trout, I tend to take them over Clear Creek. For me, driving 45ish minutes to catch small stocked browns is not a super appealing use of my time. I tend to only end up there when other water is blown or frozen over. The novelty of catching a trout just isn't enough pull for me, personally.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the info.
Almost a two hour drive for me but it looks like a very scenic place to fish (pics I've seen) I fish the Mad on occasion( about the same distance for me ) but I find most areas far from scenic. I know it's strange but it's a place I've Always wanted to fish and for some reason never seem to get there. Not so much about the fish but more about Fishing somewhere totally different but I would prefer a little elbow room.
I'll probably wait for a colder day or light rain when most others won't be out and about. 
Thanks n Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Thank you for the info.
> Almost a two hour drive for me but it looks like a very scenic place to fish (pics I've seen) I fish the Mad on occasion( about the same distance for me ) but I find most areas far from scenic. I know it's strange but it's a place I've Always wanted to fish and for some reason never seem to get there. Not so much about the fish but more about Fishing somewhere totally different but I would prefer a little elbow room.
> I'll probably wait for a colder day or light rain when most others won't be out and about.
> Thanks n Good luck and Good Fishing.


It's definitely a gorgeous area, that's for sure. A bad weather day or a week day will probably get you a lot of solitude. Don't be afraid to throw a small streamer there. I have caught a lot of trout there with small hairwing streamers, but do most damage nymphing.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Been there multiple times the last couple of years on weekends. I think I have only seen four other fisherman total. Small streamers especially black and brown buggers #14 always seem to do it for me. Also got into a mess of them a couple of times dry fishing with a tiny griffiths gnat. I would also take zebra midges in black and green. Never needed them before since the buggers always get the job done but every rock I turn over there has black and green nymphs under them.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Used to do well with a gray ghost or bugger there or as stated a BH hares ear under a dry. Pretty easy to see where the creek wanders away from the road and get away from any others. Beautiful setting.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the helpful responses, I will get there some day soon.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw a person post about a 17-18" brown picture that he caught on the upper section of the Clear Fork just yesterday on a different fishing forum.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

flyman01 said:


> I saw a person post about a 17-18" brown picture that he caught on the upper section of the Clear Fork just yesterday on a different fishing forum.


flyman, that would be a nice Brown for sure out of the Clear Fork!
The O.P. was asking about Clear Creek, which I believe is south of Columbus some where.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

flytyer said:


> flyman, that would be a nice Brown for sure out of the Clear Fork!
> The O.P. was asking about Clear Creek, which I believe is south of Columbus some where.


Ahhh, thanks for pointing that out flytyer, the eyes and brain obviously were not in synch with each other!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Clear creek is just outside of Lancaster. If you are willing to hike a distance, fish where the Clear creek dumps into the Hocking. Thats all I am going to say.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Clear Creek is a metro park, if I remember it's just before you get to Rockbridge. Carry out on the corner, on right going south.


----------

